# Y yo que creia tener un buen sistema de audio....



## juanma (Nov 10, 2007)

Vean a cuantos años luz estamos de este hombre!
Creo que el ya cruzo una linea de la que no hay retorno.

http://www.royaldevice.com/customita3.htm

Igualemente yo haria lo mismo y mas con muucha plata y tiempo libre ja

Saludos


----------



## Danielv (Nov 10, 2007)

Si ya anteriormente jorungando la internet lo habia visto. lo que me impresiona son los bajos que estan en el subterraneo. debe sonar bastante concentrado y debe retumbar durisimo ese salon


----------



## anko (Nov 10, 2007)

mmmm creo q le falto el parlante central.


jajaja el tipo agilao!


----------



## Danielv (Nov 10, 2007)

jajajaja. caramba te imaginas ? mas parlantes noooo. jejeje. es que ese lugar debe sonar brutal.


----------



## Alfgu (Nov 10, 2007)

Aguantaran los cimientos con las vibraciones? supongo que el hormigon lo habra hechado a conciencia jeje.
como deberá sonar eso, alucinante


----------



## electroaficionado (Nov 10, 2007)

WOW!
Se zarpo mal. Como sera la acustica del ladrillo? La proxima me hago Cajones de Durlock jejeje.
Ese tipo debe estar metido en el foro de no pagar luz. con el consumo que deben tener sus amplificadores.

Saludos


----------



## Danielv (Nov 10, 2007)

jajajaja si el foro de trampear los transformadores ! si me imagino que el consumo debe ser bastante. si quieren hacer algo asi vengan para donde yo vivo. aki hay una zona donde no se paga ni un solo centavo de luz jejejeje estan cordialmente invitados


----------



## Francisco Galarza (Nov 11, 2007)

Ese hombre está enfermo.
Y yo estoy enfermo de envidia 

Saludos


----------



## Danielv (Nov 13, 2007)

Es que eso es una locura. eso le debe desprender los ojos a cualquiera cuando este sonando.  pero debe sonar tremendamente duro


----------



## palomo (Nov 13, 2007)

JAJAJAJA Imagino la precion acustica que deben de tener esos sub-graves, me recuerda a un festival que hubo aqui en mi pais (el Acapulco fest) donde un DJ muy conocido mundialmente hizo una demostración en sub-graves y a mas de 5, aparte de sacarle la cerilla de los oidos logro que tuvieran que correr al sanitario (imagino que se les aflojo otra cosa   )

  Si este amigo no paga la luz, lo que se ahorra lo debe de gastar en papel de sanitario sin mencionar que debe de tener mas de un WC, imaginen la cara de sus invitados a la hora de la demostracion  :x     Se los dejo a su imaginacion amigos del foro.


----------



## Francisco Galarza (Nov 13, 2007)

palomo dijo:
			
		

> JAJAJAJA Imagino la precion acustica que deben de tener esos sub-graves, me recuerda a un festival que hubo aqui en mi pais (el Acapulco fest) donde un DJ muy conocido mundialmente hizo una demostración en sub-graves y a mas de 5, aparte de sacarle la cerilla de los oidos logro que tuvieran que correr al sanitario (imagino que se les aflojo otra cosa   )
> 
> Si este amigo no paga la luz, lo que se ahorra lo debe de gastar en papel de sanitario sin mencionar que debe de tener mas de un WC, imaginen la cara de sus invitados a la hora de la demostracion  :x     Se los dejo a su imaginacion amigos del foro.



Me hiciste acordar a que esa prueba la hicieron en Mithbusters y parece que no era cierto


----------



## tecnicdeso (Nov 24, 2007)

La verdad en caso de guerra tiene su bunker particular. No tengo todas con el sonido que esos recintos van a reproducir. No es oro todo lo que reluce.

De hecho, no hay grandes salas con los recintos acústicos armados sobre construccion, lo cual dice mucho. Otra cosa es que no veo muchos watts instalados. Veo mucho valvular y mucho high end, pero para mover todos esos 18" hace falta mas  que un buen hifi high end.

Lo bonito sería atacar a los subs con una buena etapa crown de 4Kw en puente en cada canal cortado a 100Hz. A lo mejor veriamos volar las alfombras, y los empastes de los dientes se les moverian.
Saludos curiosos...


----------



## Danielv (Nov 25, 2007)

de seguro tendra algo escondido que no sale en ninguna imagen. esos hi-end seran para las cornetas que tiene arriba !


----------



## Nimer (Nov 25, 2007)

Pienso igual que Danielv

Los amplificador que se ven en las imagenes deben ser solo de parlantes de medios y altos..

Para todos los subs de 18'' seguro tiene unas cuantas mas escondidas por ahi.


----------

